# Pink mash



## Achinghips (30 October 2016)

Can't remember what it's called, it has the beetroot and probiotics for healthy digestion in it ..... A y experiences please?


----------



## Auslander (30 October 2016)

It's called Pink Mash. I had a couple of samples a while ago, and my lot turned their noses up at it


----------



## Leo Walker (30 October 2016)

My bag arrived last week. My greedy but surprisingly fussy cob likes it. I like it because its low in sugar and starch and swells up once its soaked so theres more of it to hide his supplement in, without their being more calories etc. My only complaint is I genuinely thought it would be pinker :lol:


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (30 October 2016)

My 3 love it and they look good on it.


----------



## Scarlett (31 October 2016)

Got 5 on it. It's the first feed I can feed all of mine without issue or compromise. They have happier guts - have ulcer and hind gut acidosis/inflammation compromised horses - and their feet have improved with tighter growth and better horn. My 4 Tbs are all barefoot and have really done brilliantly on it. I feed with a combination of other Keyflow feeds and Ulsakind Cubes.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 October 2016)

I'm just about to try it.


----------



## smellsofhorse (3 November 2016)

I bought some on Saturday.
Im pleasantly surprised my TB likes it.

Its a good price and available locally.
So im happy!


----------



## shaskeen (12 August 2017)

Would anyone do a swap for speedi beet which is what I usually use? I hav 5 horses one of which has just been expensively treated for ulcers! I don't wash to have 5 different bags of feed hanging around, what does everyone think?


----------



## Achinghips (12 August 2017)

I don't think there's much nutrition in it, though I'm sure some will attribute success to it.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 August 2017)

shaskeen said:



			Would anyone do a swap for speedi beet which is what I usually use? I hav 5 horses one of which has just been expensively treated for ulcers! I don't wash to have 5 different bags of feed hanging around, what does everyone think?
		
Click to expand...

I really rate it. Its incredibly low sugar and starch, swells up to make a big feed with just a small amount. I dont know for certain if it helped mine or not as I changed too many things at once, but I'm fairly sure it did. I would always feed it in preference to speedi beet.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 August 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Can't remember what it's called, it has the beetroot and probiotics for healthy digestion in it ..... A y experiences please?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Pink mash   My two were on this, ponio off it due to IBD but gelding still on it and he loves it . Does take longer to be ready on colder days so I use hot water and it is ready in 5 mins or less


----------



## amyc123 (22 April 2018)

looking for a bit of advice on this mash. I have a 26yr old welsh cob who I am currently feeding fast fibre ( to keep weight on her ) halleys chaff, and micronized linseed. I like the look of this mash and was going to order a sample. I like how it has the probiotics in it aswell as the linseed. not really too sure what its like though, is it similar to fast fibre just with all the extras or would I still feed this along with the fast fibre or would this pink mash be in place of it? if anyone could help It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 April 2018)

amyc123 said:



			looking for a bit of advice on this mash. I have a 26yr old welsh cob who I am currently feeding fast fibre ( to keep weight on her ) halleys chaff, and micronized linseed. I like the look of this mash and was going to order a sample. I like how it has the probiotics in it aswell as the linseed. not really too sure what its like though, is it similar to fast fibre just with all the extras or would I still feed this along with the fast fibre or would this pink mash be in place of it? if anyone could help It would be greatly appreciated 

Click to expand...

similar to FF
 but has more in it  including Protexin


----------

